# 101 - 102 = 1



## 1SmartEngineer (Jul 8, 2009)

Solve this equality by moving only one digit.


----------



## SSmith (Jul 8, 2009)

101-10^2=1.

That looks close.


----------



## speedycoche1 (Jul 8, 2009)

^^^ Could be... But then again, depending on what is meant by "moving only 1 digit", it could also be accomplished by "moving" the 1 from the right sight of the equality to the 101, making it 102 - 102 =

Figuring that (blank) = (nothing) = 0

To play with the words a little bit.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 8, 2009)

can the top line of the equality sign be considered a "digit"?

101-102=1 ----&gt; 101=102-1


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 8, 2009)

Can I just add an absolute value symbol to the original equation and call it good?


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 8, 2009)

I got a middle digit I could move for you.

Stupid problem is making my head hurt.


----------



## SSmith (Jul 8, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> can the top line of the equality sign be considered a "digit"?
> 101-102=1 ----&gt; 101=102-1


I thought of this same one today in the middle of one of my meetings.


----------



## soboman52 (Jul 15, 2009)

101-10^2 =1


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 15, 2009)

soboman52 said:


> 101-10^2 =1


check out post #2 above.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 15, 2009)

^^^But that's "adding" a digit, not "moving" one...


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 15, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> ^^^But that's "adding" a digit, not "moving" one...


If you're referencing the solution in the post above, no digit is being added... the "2" is moved up to the exponent position.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah, I was referring to the addition of the "^" symbol. A technicality I guess...


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 15, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> yeah, I was referring to the addition of the "^" symbol. A technicality I guess...


Yeah... he was being lazy or forgot about the sup tag... how about "101-102 =1"?


----------

